# Choosing an AMP??



## dhole1412 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am completely new to this.. 

How do i pick the correct amp?? 

The signals will be fed from the source to the amp wirelessly (not sure exactly how yet) or by usb.

The project is a wireless outdoor speaker unit. at the moment i am thinking of 3 or 4 tweeters 3" and a down firing woofer 8".... 

I am not sure of a few different thing, firstly... Where i can find amps?? 
Secondly.. how do i pick one with the right power?? do you need an amp with higher wattage than the peak power for the speakers it supplies?? 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

More information is needed...


----------



## dhole1412 (Nov 29, 2010)

I think i have sorted it now, cheers!


----------

